# Thousands of VW Beetle kits but not one......



## whiteboy5677 (Aug 29, 2013)

TIBURON KIT!!!!

If I could get my hands on one I would be in heaven! No, really.... I'd probably die. I've browsed hundreds of forums and have come up with zilch and I am not even close to good enough to mold one myself. I'm not holding my breathe, but if anyone has any kind of lead on this, I'd be more than giddy to hear you out.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

The number of kits is likely proportional to the number of each type of car sold. The Beetle is one of the most sold cars in the history of automobiles. The Tiburon is a real newcomer.


----------



## whiteboy5677 (Aug 29, 2013)

And of course they don't make them anymore...... which only feeds my obsession! LOL


----------

